# Suche Menüstruktur



## IndoorJo (6. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

wer kann mir einen guten Tipp für ein Menü geben, dass so aufgebaut ist, wie auf dieser Website - mich interessiert vor allen Dingen die Funktionalität der sich aufklappenden Untermenüs bei manchen Hauptthemen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ...

das kann Sebastian Wramba


----------



## IndoorJo (6. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Hallo, ...
> 
> das kann Sebastian Wramba *


 Ich weiß, aber das stört mich etwas daran: 





> Obiger Code funktioniert mit IE ab Version 5 und mit Netscape ab Version 6 (alles davor ist eh ne Zumutung).


 - also bitte mehr Input


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2004)

Dann schau dir doch den Quelltext der betreffenden Seite und das dazugehörige Skript an... da sollte alles drinnen stehen, was du brauchst


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Juni 2004)

Sieht aus als wäre das mit PHP gemacht worden. 

Wenn man über die Variable "group" in der Titelleiste das Menü steuert, dürfte das ungefähr so aussehen:


```
$group = $GET['group'];

echo "<a href=\"?group=2\">Gruppe 2</a>";

if($group == 2) {
 echo "-&gt; Unterpunkt 1<br>\n";
 echo "-&gt; Unterpunkt 2<br>\n";
}
```


----------

